# Guppies and GloFish



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

I was on the PetSmart website and saw these interesting looknig fish called GloFish. I was wondering wether they would be a good type of fish to put in with my guppy, or would they not get along. They re a tropical fish grow to be about 2". Jus wondering wether any one else has tried to put these two fish together ande have bee sucessful, and both fish are happy

Thanks So Much


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah they can live together but wait to get them until you have your bigger tank because they are a schooling fish and you will need about 4-6 of them to keep them happy. they are actually a zebra danio that was geneticaly altered to give that color. A company owns exclusive rights to them thats why they are so expensive especially at lfs. they are all steralized before being shipped out meaning they cant reproduce some will sometimes make it through not steralized but the chances of getting two of them let alone a male and female are very very unlikely. If you were ever lucky enough to have it happen at got caught breeding and selling them you can get a huge fine for copyright infringment. sorry for sharing that little piece of info but i find it pretty interesting.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for the info on the fact that they are schooling fish 
The fact that they are sterilized is a good thing for me, id prefer not to have my fish procreatig unless it is a species that has few fry. I would hate selling them and the only person in my family i would trust with the little guys would be my cousin, but she has enough animals on her hands, or my sister but her tank is only 4 G. 

Thanks for all of your help on my posts, You fish knowledge is Super helpful!
So as for the buddy for my guppy, whats your opnionon a maybe getting a Shrimp for Zatchell? Which type would you recommed, if any?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ShannonZatchell said:


> Yeah, thanks for the info on the fact that they are schooling fish
> The fact that they are sterilized is a good thing for me, id prefer not to have my fish procreatig unless it is a species that has few fry. I would hate selling them and the only person in my family i would trust with the little guys would be my cousin, but she has enough animals on her hands, or my sister but her tank is only 4 G.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help on my posts, You fish knowledge is Super helpful!
> So as for the buddy for my guppy, whats your opnionon a maybe getting a Shrimp for Zatchell? Which type would you recommed, if any?


your welcome. ghost and cherry shrimp would be the best choices cherry shrimp being significantly more expensive but a lot more attractive. even another guppy would work.


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Well i havnt at the Cherry Shrimps yet, but when i asked the Ghost shrimps where what i had in mind  And yes a guppy would be good for him, he be with a fish of his own kind, but at the same time im looking for Variety


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Why is it that people always say that GloFish are sterile? I've seen no evidence to confirm or deny that accusation.


----------

